# Happy Birthday Wade



## Runningwolf (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Wade! Thanks for all you do for this forum. If you stop in the chat room Ginger has something special for you.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Ginger, errrrrr, I mean Dan!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Wade!!! Thanks for everything!! Hope you have a Happy Easter and Birthday!!


----------



## rob (Apr 24, 2011)

happy Birthday Wade, is that the new chat room maid?


----------



## Tom (Apr 24, 2011)

O M G !

You have another??

Hope you get "something"  on your birthday !


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 24, 2011)

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dude!

Thanks for all the help. Us newbies need it.


----------



## Dugger (Apr 24, 2011)

Have a great one, Wade - just make it easy on your back!


----------



## 2PUPs (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Wade , Have a great B-Day and easter .


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 24, 2011)

Our fearless leader has a Birthday. HAPPY BIRTHDAY Wade!

You should see how Ginger has spruced up the chatroom. She's quick.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Wade... Uh..are you the Easter Bunny??


----------



## Mikael (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Wade!!!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdsXQVQRWXM[/ame]


----------



## Sirs (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy birthday Wade hopes you have a ton more


----------



## WineYooper (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Hope you are enjoying the same type weather we are here near Mpls. partly cloudy and near 60. A great day for a change. Thanks Wade!


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## KSKOH (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Wade! Have a great day!


----------



## jtstar (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday have a great day and don't forget to pop a top


----------



## Flem (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope you've had a good one, Wade. Happy Birthday!! Only 41????????


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2011)

Pretty warm and muggy here, went to coo, off with a Magic Hat #9 on tap and out goes the keg!! Im been slacking off too long and now I have to scurry and brew a few batches!!! Good day though!! Thanks all!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Wade! Did the family ever figure out it was your birthday today or were they just setting you up for a big surprise like the one in the cake that you were supposed to take easy and lay on your back........................ LOL ROFLMAO


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2011)

My wife did forget all about as did everyone! My Mom gave me a few pairs of pants which I really needed!!!! I bought myself a few pairs the other day myself bit besides them all my jeans where falling apart as they are all work pants and probably all about 3 years old. Thursday morn as I was getting into my car to go to work one pair split right down the middle. Luckily I was leaving early and had time to change!!!


----------



## Zoogie (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope you had extra nice Birthday Wade! zoogie


----------

